# broken frame on 2007 chevy 1 ton



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I will get some pics up later today 
apparentlly the frame broke at 14000 miles ( before a plow was even put on the truck ) weve had it at the dealer sevral times since then for a clunking noise in the front end and the never could find the problem well yesterday we went to change the brake pads and whene we took off the front tire we saw it staring us right in the face the frame was cracked all the way down on the back side and 3/4 the way down on the front. we called the dealer and sent pics before we took it up and later that afternoon they called us and said GM was not going to warrenty it with 27000 miles because they thought misuse could cause that problem ( form the plow or from having a dump body in it ) I bought it as a dump truck that GM put on it before I bought it and as for the plow we were complaing of the problem before a plow was put on. they told me 40 days and 10,000 to fix it and gm will not warrenty th truck with a patch and taged the vin so nobody can patch it legally. im pissed 
:realmad::yow!::redbounce
so tommorro im going to the attorny genral to file a complant 

moral of the story 
DONE WITH CHEVROLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Thats no good man... honestly, I'm more shocked that GM isn't standing behind it's product than I am that the frame cracked...


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

sound's like you need a Ford . J/K 

How many dealers have you spoke with ? Call a anther dealer see if they will help you . Sorry to hear that . Do you have any thing in writing from the first time you took it in ?


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your truck. It should be no surprise that GM has probably the worst customer support of any of the big 3. For years GM has built crap and the customer is who has to pay the price. Just for the record I own 2 GM pick-ups and 1 older Ford pick-up. I would recommend taking it to a company that builds trucks to fix it. They are used to repairing and extending frames.


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

I've heard of 3 newer 1 tons with cracked frames recently. I will try to find out what was done or not done for them.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

I cant even begin to understand why these people dont stand behind their product! It pisses me off and its not even my rig....! Maybe its shady BS like this that put the big 3 in this position in the first place! And maybe its not the manufacturer but your product is only as good as the people that sell it..... IMO..... Good luck with your truck. Hope it works out without having to go through the Atty Gen.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Its not the dealer that wont cover it its the GM regonal rep that said they wont and the taged the vin so if I went to another dealer it would pop up that they will not cover it thats why im complaining to the attny. Genral maybe if they see they are going to have a leagal battel they will fess up


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

something isn't making sense, how do you know that it broke at 14,000 mi?


----------



## x26pfw (Jan 2, 2006)

I am wondering if you contact your states attorney general and your states DOT and ask them for any info on their experience with 2007 chevy 1 tons... I cant imagine the states government would want their employees driving around in similar vehicles... please keep us posted with your pursuits. 
Bear


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

grnstripes;754352 said:


> I will get some pics up later today
> apparentlly the frame broke at 14000 miles ( before a plow was even put on the truck ) weve had it at the dealer sevral times since then for a clunking noise in the front end and the never could find the problem well yesterday we went to change the brake pads and whene we took off the front tire we saw it staring us right in the face the frame was cracked all the way down on the back side and 3/4 the way down on the front. we called the dealer and sent pics before we took it up and later that afternoon they called us and said GM was not going to warrenty it with 27000 miles because they thought misuse could cause that problem ( form the plow or from having a dump body in it ) I bought it as a dump truck that GM put on it before I bought it and as for the plow we were complaing of the problem before a plow was put on. they told me 40 days and 10,000 to fix it and gm will not warrenty th truck with a patch and taged the vin so nobody can patch it legally. im pissed
> :realmad::yow!::redbounce
> so tommorro im going to the attorny genral to file a complant
> ...





fireball;754505 said:


> something isn't making sense, how do you know that it broke at 14,000 mi?


there it is.... crappy deal man, hope fully they do something for yea.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

That seems like a safety hazard. You should file a complaint with the Federal traffic safety, BBB, etc. You can also go above the regional rep and get an arbitrator involved which is required before the lemon law. Talk to your local service manager ... they know and have to provid you with the steps and policies. It may even be in your owners manual


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a similar problem on my 2001 1 ton chevy dump with a dealer installed dump bed,bought it new, everytime I turned a the wheel would get a loud crack noise dealer said nothing was wrong time and time again Ended up months later at a front end shop on my dime because dealer could not find anything and the A arm bolts were finger tight. Dealer had nothing to say, when the truck turned 35999 It went to **** from fuel pumps to A/C to the hazard light switch (WHICH SCREWS UP TRAILER LIGHTS!) To the tranny and on and on. Gm has really got to get it together sorry to say this is going to be my last new chevy.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I think it broke at 14000 miles because we have been hearing a klunking in the front end with the plow on or in 4wd, and they couldnt find the problem. Apperently the noise was the crack in the frame snapping. Thats why we think 14000 was were it originally broke. My guy that is working for Me now Is ASE certified and said that would deffinetly cause that noise.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

grasmancolumbus;754536 said:


> I had a similar problem on my 2001 1 ton chevy dump with a dealer installed dump bed,bought it new, everytime I turned a the wheel would get a loud crack noise dealer said nothing was wrong time and time again Ended up months later at a front end shop on my dime because dealer could not find anything and the A arm bolts were finger tight. Dealer had nothing to say, when the truck turned 35999 It went to **** from fuel pumps to A/C to the hazard light switch (WHICH SCREWS UP TRAILER LIGHTS!) To the tranny and on and on. Gm has really got to get it together sorry to say this is going to be my last new chevy.


Mine had the tranny rebuilt about 500 miles ago cause the band broke. and the fuel pump last winter wile I sat on the side of the road for 5 hrs waiting for the wrecker ( it was a flat bed TT unit cause I had sand on and a plow and most wreckers cant haul over 10,000 lbs 
guess its time for a ford or dodge


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

The F550 Is lookin better and better to me !


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would search all the boards and get pictures from everybody. There are people on this site that have had same issue with there trucks. They crack just past the shock tower. Since you cant drive the truck anymore park it across the street and put pictures of Lemons on it. And claim the dealer only sells lemons.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

any pics to post yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kmclawn;754367 said:


> Sorry to hear about your truck. It should be no surprise that GM has probably the worst customer support of any of the big 3. For years GM has built crap and the customer is who has to pay the price. Just for the record I own 2 GM pick-ups and 1 older Ford pick-up. I would recommend taking it to a company that builds trucks to fix it. They are used to repairing and extending frames.


Right, obviously you've never dealt with Ford on a warranty issue.

Do a search, this is a widely known problem. You have plenty of evidence to back up your claim.

You ever hear of this crap from the Japs? Didn't Toyo just buy a bunch of old, old trucks back because of frame issues?

Do you really wonder why the Big 3 are in the shape that they are?

I don't.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Get the regional reps name and mailing adress. Everyone on this board can send him a letter stating how terrible it is that they will not stand behind a warrenty on a 1 ton frame, being used as it should be, for work! 

A couple hundred letters and he will change his mind. Also, you should call him directly and ask for his managers name. IF he wont give it to you call your congressman and tell them the situation, and have your case brought up as part of thier poor "quality control" that they need to work on before getting billions of our money.

(politicians love being able to put a citizens name on a project in the name of helping them, become "joe broken GM truck, denied warrenty" mentioned in congress and they will practically throw a new truck at you.)


Hell I would flat out tell the regional rep your going to your congressman over it, telling him how rediculious it is that they can ask for taxpayer $$ but not stand behind thier product.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess I will have to put the pics up tommorrow 
whene im on my other computer I tried to have the pics sent so i could post 
but having problems receving them 
sorry guys 
they are great pics though


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

There's a lot of speculation here, but nobody really knows what's going on. Nobody knows when the frame broke for sure or why. There's a good amount of aftermarket equipment on here and it's no secret that plow and dumptrucks are often used for purposes well beyond their design. Yes, it's possible that this is a defect, but it's just as possible that it isn't. You can get a case going with the BBB, but you'd be best off talking to the service manager and the rep at the same time (set up a meeting). And don't make things harder for the dealer. They didn't build the truck and it isn't their call, so parking your truck accross the street with their name on it doesn't make sense and won't help your cause.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Typical GM BS. They hardly cover anything without a fight. Especially right now. The loudest wheel gets the most grease.......remember that. Make a stink about it at every level. Document EVERYTHING an record every conversation if possible. Higher an Attorney, file at BBB, Start the GM complaint process, & contact the Dealership higher ups for a face to face.....Eventually they will give in. They almost always do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

affekonig;754600 said:


> There's a lot of speculation here, but nobody really knows what's going on. Nobody knows when the frame broke for sure or why. There's a good amount of aftermarket equipment on here and it's no secret that plow and dumptrucks are often used for purposes well beyond their design. Yes, it's possible that this is a defect, but it's just as possible that it isn't. You can get a case going with the BBB, but you'd be best off talking to the service manager and the rep at the same time (set up a meeting). And don't make things harder for the dealer. They didn't build the truck and it isn't their call, so parking your truck accross the street with their name on it doesn't make sense and won't help your cause.


Not much speculation that GM has problems with frames, it's a well-known problem, there are even at least 2 threads here on PS about it. It is also known by GM because they installed gussets on some trucks to prevent the frame from cracking.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm familiar with the frame cracks and how the whole process works from the wholesale perspective, but nobody knows for sure when this frame cracked or why. GM is extremely generous as far as goodwill repairs go, trust me. This is a hard case to argue as a defect though, considering all of the variables. Again, try and get together with the service manager and rep.


----------



## Edgewater (Mar 14, 2003)

I too am done with GM. I have a 2004 3500 with 6.0. I had the truck in for the extended warranty on the dash cluster, and also told them that the oil pressure was always low. 
They said it was within spec. Every time the truck ran on the highway for 3-4 hours, as soon as the engine got down to idle, the low oil pressure alarm would come on. Two dealers, one in Montreal Quebec and one in Daytona FL, said it was within spec when they tested (at temp, but not after getting the oil real hot). 

The alarm finally came on and stayed on. I took it to a friend at a local shop and we modified an old oil sender unit to take a mechanical oil pressure gauge. Sure enough 0 oil pressure below 1500 RPM. and just within spec in the rest of the range. We put a melling oil pump in it that makes 20% more pressure than stock and still 0 at idle. The main bearings are clearly well worn. At this point the truck has about 70,000 miles on it.( it was within warranty when I first took it in) I have changed the oil and filter regularly and serviced the truck better than recommended. In the days where I have seen many vehicles go 300,000 miles, this just doesn't cut it. All the trucks in my sig are older than this one and have lasted better. 

No wonder the Japs are destroying the big three. My grandfather worked at GM from 1955 to 1980, and I was born and raised GM, but I think that their days of a quality product with a good backing are gone. 

I know they all have their problems, but the way to win market share is to back your product, not point the finger and cry miss use.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sorry about your frame issue. We use Chevrolets in our operation and have expieienced some frame issues as well but our dealer and rep have always stood behind us. Seems like your dealer and rep need to be reminded that you bought a TRUCK!!!!!

Herm Witte


----------



## Owenservices (Nov 28, 2007)

that is bs and they wonder why they are in trouble , i had a 96 toyota beater truck and got a letter in the mail saying my frame may be bad and i looked at it not too rusty for a ny truck , well make story short took it to the dealer they called me 4hrs later and said we will have a check for 9500 for you in one week come get a rental. i was like ok because i only payed 500 for it to save gas in ......... so toyota may not make 3/4 and 1 ton yet but when they do i will be looking they stand behind there trucks and there in nascar now so that is america enough for me 

sorry about typos and everyhting else never won a spelling be or anything


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Id really like to see some pic's...........

$10,000 to fix it, Yikes... are you getting a whole new frame or what???


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Yeah ... I'd like to hear the resolve on this issue. Last poster listed the cost as 10k !?!?!! Is that real? I know a new frame and labor is about that but if it's a crack is there no way to have a specialty shop weld it back??? ( The f150's I know are throw away frames but, I never heard that about chevy )


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

grnstripes;754460 said:


> Its not the dealer that wont cover it its the GM regonal rep that said they wont and the taged the vin so if I went to another dealer it would pop up that they will not cover it thats why im complaining to the attny. Genral maybe if they see they are going to have a leagal battel they will fess up


That's just B.S.

Talk to anny. gen . than wirte a letter once a day to the BBB. You should get that fixed for free . I don't care if you hit a brick wall 100 times . You may be able to claim it on your ins. I know under carriage damage is covered . If you have to .



grnstripes;754352 said:


> apparentlly the frame broke at 14000 miles ( before a plow was even put on the truck ) . they told me 40 days and 10,000 to fix it and gm will not warrenty th truck with a patch and taged the vin so nobody can patch it legally.
> moral of the story
> DONE WITH CHEVROLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Heres where it said $10,000


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like a manufacturer error to me......

Hope it all works out for you


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Nobody asked: Is the truck over the front axle weight rating?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

buy ford you wont have that issue


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

That sucks man!!!!! hope you can work something out!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

affekonig;755365 said:


> Nobody asked: Is the truck over the front axle weight rating?


the noise there associating with the front end originally breaking was at 14000 miles and the poster said that was before the truck ever had a plow on it so im not sure that was a leading factor in this situation.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

It does from a warranty standpoint. The dealer didn't notice a crack (and neither did anybody else) in the frame before the plow was on and that's all that matters from a warranty standpoint. Also, if you're aruging that the frame shouldn't have cracked, but it's over its weight rating, the the frame "should" have cracked. Noises are funny things to deal with. Nobody can say for sure that the noise heard at 14k was from a crack in the frame.

I'm not saying that this should have happened or that wouldn't ruin my day to have it happen to me, I'm looking at it from a warranty angle.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey.....wheres the pics?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Just be happy you dont own a 09 polaris dragon 800 lol


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

he said it was before he had the plow on it yet when asked why he knew it was at 1400o miles he says because when he had the plow on it in 4wd he heard a clunking? So which is it?


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

grnstripes;754538 said:


> I think it broke at 14000 miles because we have been hearing a klunking in the front end with the plow on or in 4wd, and they couldnt find the problem. Apperently the noise was the crack in the frame snapping. Thats why we think 14000 was were it originally broke. My guy that is working for Me now Is ASE certified and said that would deffinetly cause that noise.


sorry but still dont get it


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

albhb3;756723 said:


> Just be happy you dont own a 09 polaris dragon 800 lol


Why would you say that. Do you want to buy a 07 polaris 600 cfi? Only 50 miles on the new motor!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Back on topic for me. I wouldn't wasit yor time with BBB. In my opinion, they're useless. I would exert all my energy on the gm rep & the dealership. My wife has worked at a dealership for seven years in customer service, & these things can take a long time for them to take liability for. Whatever you do , don't come unglued on the custumer service girl, it makes for a long night in my house! In all seriousness tho, if you don't think they'll come thru for you, $10,000 is def worth talking to a lawyer over.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

1) Write a letter to GM corporate.
2) Talk to your service manager and demand Arbitration
3) Contact the Federal vehicle Transportation Safety Board and file a situation


You would have to do all this before you could sue under the lemon law or even have a judge hear your case.

10k for a frame repair... my tail end. A f150 frame takes 2 techs 6 days to swap and with material is under 8k. I can't see your frame could not be patched and specialty welded.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottL;757104 said:


> 1) Write a letter to GM corporate.
> 2) Talk to your service manager and demand Arbitration
> 3) Contact the Federal vehicle Transportation Safety Board and file a situation
> 
> ...


Serious Scott?

Book time for a frame swap on these used to be 36 hours. Local dealer had it down to 24 hours. But they were doing quite a few.

I'd agree with the NTSB route. Maybe that's what all the owners that have had cracked frames that aren't being warranted need to do. Might just make them change their minds.

I have recalls for the CPS on my 7.3's. All the way back to 2000 because it was deemed a safety issue.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;757161 said:


> Serious Scott?
> 
> Book time for a frame swap on these used to be 36 hours. Local dealer had it down to 24 hours. But they were doing quite a few.
> 
> ...


O.K ?I know I'm going to be ( the dumb one ) for asking this . I'm going to any way

What does NTSB and CPS stand for ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

crb 2500;757186 said:


> O.K ?I know I'm going to be ( the dumb one ) for asking this . I'm going to any way
> 
> What does NTSB and CPS stand for ?


Nope, although I think I should have typed NHTSA instead of NTSB. brain fart 

National Transportation Safety Board.

National Highway Traffic Safety Administration

Crank Position Sensor


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;757161 said:


> Serious Scott?
> 
> Book time for a frame swap on these used to be 36 hours. Local dealer had it down to 24 hours. But they were doing quite a few.
> 
> ...


The time I listed was from a body shop. They have been doing 1-2 a month. Maybe the time is high but, it's still a lot of hours - still can justify 10k.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

scottL;757104 said:


> 1) Write a letter to GM corporate.
> 2) Talk to your service manager and demand Arbitration
> 3) Contact the Federal vehicle Transportation Safety Board and file a situation
> 
> ...


C'mon. You can't demand an arbitration, there are steps to go through and this is not at all a lemon law case. Trust me. Remeber what my day job is, Scott? There's some advise from a dealership employee (husband of) and myself, a man with extensive experience. Follow my instructions, but I really doubt anything will happen: Bottom line is that nobody saw this crack before the plow was on. That's it. I've been through many arbitrations, buybacks, warranty issues, etc. in my day job as a... There isn't much case here for a factory or manufacturing defect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

affekonig;757214 said:


> There isn't much case here for a factory or manufacturing defect.


Horse hockey. GM frames have been breaking on plow trucks since '88.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Report a problem site
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/portal/site/nhtsa/menuitem.bead436724af02e770f6df1020008a0c/
That rots 
Good luck.
Keith


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

affekonig;757214 said:


> C'mon. You can't demand an arbitration, there are steps to go through and this is not at all a lemon law case. Trust me. Remeber what my day job is, Scott? There's some advise from a dealership employee (husband of) and myself, a man with extensive experience. Follow my instructions, but I really doubt anything will happen: Bottom line is that nobody saw this crack before the plow was on. That's it. I've been through many arbitrations, buybacks, warranty issues, etc. in my day job as a... There isn't much case here for a factory or manufacturing defect.


I know your day job . But ... I've also been down this road myself. Once the local Dealer and Local Rep have not satisfied the customer the customer has the right to arbitration which is outlined. All of this has to happen before the lemon law could be used or taking them directly to court.

I can't argue the validity of this particular case - only outlining that there are more steps he can go through. Unfortunately .... the process takes a whole bunch of time.

As for face value ... it's too often the case service folks make mistakes and their companies do not take responsibility for their products. Bottom line a frame should never crack. Think about it's function - a crack is a failure on product, design, etc, etc. ( I know someone will argue this point but ... it's not the consumers responsibility to judge if the steel was too thin or tinseled, etc in order to shave weight and save money )


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I may be off base here . but, who the heck put the plow on with out seeing that . I hope it wasn't a shop . Yes I also know its too late to wast time on this fact.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

chrisby316;756810 said:


> he said it was before he had the plow on it yet when asked why he knew it was at 1400o miles he says because when he had the plow on it in 4wd he heard a clunking? So which is it?


The plow on OR in 4wd
the noise started at 7546 miles according to the records the plow was put on at 11453 miles and the crack dosnt stand out as much with the plow off thats probally why they didnt see it cause the crack is on the top of the frame down so whene you pick up the plow it opens up more


----------

